# ISO Skeg/prop repair



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

How close to the gear case did it snap off?


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

@bob_esper nearly flush or else I would just throw a skeg guard on it and be done.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

If it was mine, I'd want to make sure the shaft is still true and pull all the seals since welding it that close to the gear case will certainly introduce a lot of heat.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

I would imagine a shop would pull the bearing carrier and prop shaft out as to not damage the seals. I could do this myself and have a friend weld it, but this engine has ~4 hours on it so wanted to let the pros handle it, or get a whole new lower unit.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Is it possible to make an insurance claim?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

If you can get a new one through insurance then I'd do that in a heartbeat. Very worthwhile to have the guts pulled out of the current one though and having it welded up as a spare though. Pay someone 250 to gut the lower and put it back together, and someone else 150$ or so to weld it up and have a good spare unit sitting in the shop.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

Not insured unfortunately.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'd imagine you could have that one repaired or 1/5 of the cost of a new lower. People repair them everyday. Just have the shaft checked for runout when they pull it, and have them pressure check it after putting it back together. If the shaft is straight and she holds good pressure then you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes that's what I figured. its right about $1400 for a new lower, just looking for recommendations on where to have the work done.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Well, you certainly did a good job of making sure it was all ripped off haha. Still fixable though.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ouch, skeg guard ain't gonna work on that. Where were you running?


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

Banana river, Near Milford point. I knew this area was rocky and tried to cheat the channel a bit running from a storm, lesson learned.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks, I'm in south Brevard but get up that way fairly often...good info


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow - snapped clean off. How fast were you going?

That should be ok to weld, but they will probably take apart the entire lower shaft and seals due to heat from the torch. I agree with others - if the shaft is straight, patch it up. I've had a previous lower unit welded and the results were good.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Where are you located? General Propeller (Tampa) does fantastic work and usually does bi-weekly pickups at most boatyards across the state. You'll just need to find a yard they service or mail it to them directly. If you're close, I can do the lower.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

@Finsleft258 I'm in Merritt Island, Brevard county.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

cculp218 said:


> @Finsleft258 I'm in Merritt Island, Brevard county.


I'm in Daytona. If you want to bring me just the lower I can do it. I'm getting ready to paint an engine too so I could shoot the lower at the same time. PM me with your phone and I'll call you later with a price if you're interested.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

@Finsleft258 It wont let me view your profile to send a PM. send me one if you can. Thanks


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

cculp218 said:


> @Finsleft258 It wont let me view your profile to send a PM. send me one if you can. Thanks


PM sent.


----------

